# Erythrone's garden 2016



## Erythrone (May 29, 2016)

Trillium flexipes web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Rhododendron Midgnight Ruby web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Rhododendron April Mist web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Podophyllum hexandrum Majus web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Early Bird web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Mertensia virginica web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Mahonia hybride web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Magnolia Goldstar web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Magnolia Goldstar 4 web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Magnolia Goldstar 2 web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Hosta lakeside Dragonfly web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Glaucidium palmatum web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Epimedium Free Spirit Candy web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (May 29, 2016)

Disporum flavens web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Corydalis nobilis web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Corydalis nobilis 2 web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Cardamine pratensis web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Arisaema sikokianum Silver Center web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Arisaema mayebarai web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Lanmark (May 29, 2016)

You have some wonderful plants in your garden!


----------



## Erythrone (May 29, 2016)

Lanmark said:


> You have some wonderful plants in your garden!



Thanks!


----------



## Wendy (May 29, 2016)

Your garden inspires me to make mine look nice. I enjoy searching for unusual, beautiful plants.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 29, 2016)

I was hoping we'd see your garden again this year. Thanks!


----------



## abax (May 29, 2016)

Your garden shows many years of dedicated care and
that care has been tremendously rewarded. Everything
looks beautiful!


----------



## JeanLux (May 30, 2016)

Lots of beauties flowering again, bravo !!!! Do you experience that Azaleas, Rhodos are not doing good this time ?? Mine are extremely frustrating this year as far as flowering is concerned  ! Jean


----------



## Erythrone (May 30, 2016)

Thanks Dot, abax and Wendy!


----------



## Erythrone (May 30, 2016)

JeanLux said:


> Lots of beauties flowering again, bravo !!!! Do you experience that Azaleas, Rhodos are not doing good this time ?? Mine are extremely frustrating this year as far as flowering is concerned  ! Jean



Well, actually I think it could be a pretty good year in 2016... But there are always damage in many Rhodies in our very cold climate. I must accept the brown foliage of many... The buds are often frustrating ... But not that much this year.. About deciduous ones (Azaleas), many could be very nice because the buds have not been eaten by deers, ruffed grouses or wild turkeys last Winter. I tried a new repellent called bobbex and put many metalllic flag repellent for birds... If there is no longer late frosts, many shrubs could be beautiful. The blooming season is only beginning here!!! Early lilacs just opened a few days ago!

I am surprised you wrote Azaleas and Rhodies are not doing well under your climate. Was the last winter very cold in your country?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 30, 2016)

Thanks for all the beautiful pictures! 

I wish I had a garden.


----------



## abax (May 30, 2016)

My azaleas haven't done well this year because of all the rain. Rhodies
in particular hate wet feet. Aza. Coral Bells did well because they are
slightly covered. Delaware and the Rhodies did jack squat. Well,
maybe floated a bit.


----------



## JeanLux (May 31, 2016)

Erythrone said:


> Well, actually I think it could be a pretty good year in 2016... But there are always damage in many Rhodies in our very cold climate. I must accept the brown foliage of many... The buds are often frustrating ... But not that much this year.. About deciduous ones (Azaleas), many could be very nice because the buds have not been eaten by deers, ruffed grouses or wild turkeys last Winter. I tried a new repellent called bobbex and put many metalllic flag repellent for birds... If there is no longer late frosts, many shrubs could be beautiful. The blooming season is only beginning here!!! Early lilacs just opened a few days ago!
> 
> :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> I am surprised you wrote Azaleas and Rhodies are not doing well under your climate. Was the last winter very cold in your country?



All these last years my azaleas did pretty well, my Rhodos did well !!!! But this year's flowering is very low down to zero  !! We had almost no winter here, few rain these last months, with a rather cold period beginning of April.
Imo the plants had not enough rain!!

Jean


----------



## eggshells (May 31, 2016)

Beautiful photos. Did your reginaes come up yet?


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 5, 2016)

eggshells said:


> Beautiful photos. Did your reginaes come up yet?



Hi Eggshell!!! Not yet... Should wait a few more days. C. acaule were at their best in the woodland last week.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 5, 2016)

Syringa web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


Syringa Rochester web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


Azalea White Ligths Rosy Lights web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


Azalea White Lights 2 web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


Azalea White Lights by Erythrone, sur Flickr


Primula sieboldii Yubisugata web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


Cardamine pratensis Flore Pleno web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


Paeonia Audrey by Erythrone, sur Flickr


Geum Mango Lassi web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks, I am enjoying your incredible diversity of plants. I like that primula in the latest round.


----------



## abax (Jun 5, 2016)

I love everything!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 6, 2016)

:clap::clap::clap: Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2016)

Something happened to the second photo?

Otherwise, gorgeous flowers. I can almost smell the lilacs.


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 7, 2016)

Beautiful flowers and photos!!

Robert


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 24, 2016)

Rhododendron Capisatrano web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Rhododendron web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Rhododendron Hachman s Polaris web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Athena web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Azalea Pind and Sweet by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Azalaea Lemon Lights web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Rhododendron 1 web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia paradoxa web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Rhododendron 3 web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Daphne × burkwoodii Carol Mackie web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Coral Sunset web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Geranium magnificum web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Azalea Tri Lights web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia suffruticosa Koukamon web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 24, 2016)

Yum! on the peach peony.


----------



## Brabantia (Jun 26, 2016)

À nice collection of plants we does'nt see regularly !


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks Dot an Brabantia!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 26, 2016)

Other pics



Paeonia suffruticosa web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Red Charm web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Red Red Rose web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Primula japonica milieu humide web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Cirsium rivulare Atropurpureum web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 26, 2016)

Geum Totally Tangerine Ranunculus aconitifolius Flore Pleno web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Petite Elegance web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


Paeonia Pink Spritzer web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Meconopsis web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia suffruticosa Naniwa Nishiki web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Cytherea web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Primula japonica web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Peaonia Coral Sunset by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 26, 2016)

Beautiful play of light on the group shots. Your garden is fantastic, and should be on your national registry of special places!


----------



## theshatterings (Jun 26, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 27, 2016)

Syringa Red Wine et Royalty web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Etched Salmon web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Circus Circus web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Actaea pachypoda Misty Blue Asarum europaeum Athyrium niponicum Wilwood Twist web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Anthyllis vulnenaria Red Carpet web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Rhododendron Harrisville web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 27, 2016)

Beautiful shows of colour!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 29, 2016)

Keep 'em coming!

It seems like you live in a paradise!!! so jealous!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 30, 2016)

Everything looks so nice and fresh. I'm digging on the yellow rhodo and the red red rose peony. Really nice flowers!


----------



## eaborne (Jul 1, 2016)

You have an incredible garden!


----------



## Gilda (Jul 1, 2016)

:clap: Love, love, love !!! Do you have garden tours ? I know where I'm going


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 1, 2016)

Thank you all!



Happypaphy7 said:


> Keep 'em coming!
> 
> It seems like you live in a paradise!!! so jealous!



Well, maybe it looks like Paradise but I must work hard for it


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 4, 2016)

Roscoea cautleyoides web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia White Caps web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Sweet Melody web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Singing in the Rain web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Serene Pastel Port Royale web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Raggedy Ann web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris sibirica On her Toes web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris sibirica Kilauea web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Astrantia Vanilla Gorilla web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Migrant13 (Jul 4, 2016)

Is your garden open for tours?!!! I am about ready to drive up to Quebec and check it out!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 4, 2016)

Migrant13 said:


> Is your garden open for tours?!!! I am about ready to drive up to Quebec and check it out!



It could be for you if you come in the Eastern Townships!!oke:


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 8, 2016)

Rosa Othello web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Rodgersia pinnata Fireworks web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Polygonatum odoratum Byakko web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Julia Rose web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia intersectorielle Copper Kettle web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Bartzella web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Mimulus guttatus web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Gentiana lutea by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Cynoglossum nervosum web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Astrantia maxima web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Astrantia maxima 2 web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Astrantia Gwaun Valley Paeonia Hillary web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Arisaema candidissima web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 8, 2016)

Erythrone said:


> Polygonatum odoratum Byakko web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Thanks. I did not know this variety existed. On wish list (along with angel wings).


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 9, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Thanks. I did not know this variety existed. On wish list (along with angel wings).



The nicest I have ever seen... And quite vigorous (after a few years of adaptation...)


----------



## daniella3d (Jul 11, 2016)

wow, quite a collection and you're quite a good photographer too.

This is a very nice flower, kind of look like an orchids. Is is hard to keep? Also any pics of your beaufitul ensata? I guess they bloom later for you because of the colder climate?



Erythrone said:


> [url=https://flic.kr/p/J13boD]
> 
> Arisaema candidissima web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 11, 2016)

daniella3d said:


> wow, quite a collection and you're quite a good photographer too.
> 
> This is a very nice flower, kind of look like an orchids. Is is hard to keep? Also any pics of your beaufitul ensata? I guess they bloom later for you because of the colder climate?



Hi Daniella! This Ariaseama candidissima is close to our native Jack in the pulpit, but needs a well drained soil, more sun and is not as cold hardy. Actually, it is supposed to be a USDA zone 6 plant. I planted it deeply in the soil. Each fall I put a few fir branches on the soil for winter protection. As for many other Asian Arisaemas, the plant doesn't show up early... In our garden, this species is the latest to awake in late June!

As for Japanese Irises, the first ones opened a few days ago. Yes, they bloom much later than in the Montreal region. I don't know if I will take a lot of pics of them this year. I even didn't edit pictures of many JI in the last few years!!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 12, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Thanks. I did not know this variety existed. On wish list (along with angel wings).



They are prettier than the more common variegated variety!
Their roots make for great food & tea!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 18, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> They are prettier than the more common variegated variety!
> Their roots make for great food & tea!



Their roots are edible?


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 18, 2016)

Iris spuria web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris spuria inconnu web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Virginia B web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Summer Splash web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Sandsation web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


Iris ensata Rafferty web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata NISHIKIORI web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Light at Dawn web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Indigo Delight wb by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Icy Peaks web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Garter Belt web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


Iris ensata Frosted Intrigue web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


Iris ensata Frilled Enchantment web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


Iris ensata Eden's Picasso web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


Iris ensata Dirigo Red Rocket web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 18, 2016)

Iris ensata Diomedes web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Dark Lightning web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Wendy (Jul 19, 2016)

I never get tired of looking at your garden photos.....:drool::clap::drool::clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 19, 2016)

Wendy said:


> I never get tired of looking at your garden photos.....:drool::clap::drool::clap:




Thanks!!!


----------



## MaryPientka (Jul 19, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 19, 2016)

MaryPientka said:


> Lovely!



thank you!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 19, 2016)

This cinquefoil is a cute little perennial


Potentilla x hopwoodiana web by Erythrone, sur Flickr

Intersectorial hybrids and late bloomers


Paeonia Lemon Dream web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Barzella 2 web by Erythrone, sur Flickr

Called Yellow Loosestrife in English, Lysimaque terrestre in French. Lysimachia terrestris is a native I've found near a cultivated area in our woodlot. The lovely long spike of this one reminds me Eremurus


Lysimachia terrestris web by Erythrone, sur Flickr

Azalea Millenium is a not often seen summer blooming azalea. Very cold hardy and a good bloomer. Looks a lot like Azalea Parade.


Azalea Millenium web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 19, 2016)

You've got to love summer blooming azaleas. If you're in USDA zone 6 you can grow the amazing R. prunifolium with a bit of winter protection. It flowers brilliant orange to red trusses from late July to early September. A real winner!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 20, 2016)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> You've got to love summer blooming azaleas. If you're in USDA zone 6 you can grow the amazing R. prunifolium with a bit of winter protection. It flowers brilliant orange to red trusses from late July to early September. A real winner!



Unfortunatly, I am in USDA 3 zone! :sob::sob:


----------



## naoki (Jul 20, 2016)

Wow, I didn't know that it is so cold there! I'm in zone 2b, and it is a struggle to get perennial garden going. I try new species every year, but at least a half of them don't make it. I'm gradually increasing the variety in the garden, and I should try some of the ones you have.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 20, 2016)

naoki said:


> Wow, I didn't know that it is so cold there! I'm in zone 2b, and it is a struggle to get perennial garden going. I try new species every year, but at least a half of them don't make it. I'm gradually increasing the variety in the garden, and I should try some of the ones you have.



We are fortunate to have a reliable snow cover... Guess you have heavy snowfalls were you live?


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 20, 2016)

f_z.jpg[/img][/url]Iris ensata Wave Action web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Sunrise Ridge web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Summer Storm web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Sugar Dome web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Sugar Dome 2 web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Oriental Eyes web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Koshui No Asa web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Greywoods Zebrina web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Beyond Words web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Bewitching Twilight web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Lilium Lankon by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 20, 2016)

Iris ensata Wave Action web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 21, 2016)

Zone 3! Well, that is a little too cold perhaps  Lovely iris. It is odd to see them flowering so late. Obviously they are very cold hardy.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 21, 2016)

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 23, 2016)

Iris ensata Angelic Choir 2 web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


Iris ensata Enchanted Melody web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Electric Glow web2 by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Dappled Dragon web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Japanese Plum web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Greywoods Mulberry Cascade web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Pinkerton web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Picotee Princess web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


Iris ensata My Heavenly Dream web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Little Snowman web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Sandsation 2 by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Dino web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 8, 2016)

Iris ensata Bob’s Choice web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Azalea Lemon Drop web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 9, 2016)

I marvel at the perfection of your flowers!


----------

